# Top Pick For 2007



## mick2006 (31 December 2006)

Hi Guys hope you have a great night tonight, and recharge the batteries for the big trading year ahead.

Don't know if there is a thread started like this yet, but I was wondering what everyones top pick was for 2007?

For me it is Aura Energy(AEE) Uranium explorer based in W.A, and has a number of drill results due early in the new year, just using NEL as a guide with a share price north of $3, AEE could quite easily go on a good run after the first lot of results are released and the market works out the true value of the company with a market cap just over $10 million and $4.5 million in cash as well as a joint venture with Mega Uranium of Canada which covers exploration costs on certain projects.

Do you guys have a favourite pick?


----------



## Ken (31 December 2006)

I am pretty confident that AXT,CQT, RCO, and COE are due for big 2007.

Out of those i think CQT will perform the best.


----------



## chris1983 (31 December 2006)

BMN and ERN.  There will be continued Success with uranium explorers in Namibia IMO.  I know there are others but those are the two I'm picking.

Coal Seam Gas companies I would choose AOE.  Plenty of cash to fund future projects and they should kick off their Indian CBM projects this year.


----------



## chris1983 (31 December 2006)

Is this thread in the right area?


----------



## mmmmining (31 December 2006)

Happy new year, glad to have this thread started. I believe some good stock ideas will come out of the Christmas and  New Year period. I will try to play:
HER for the will-be zinc producer;
CSM for the turn-around and takeover story; 
SSI for Chinese gambling market opening; 
EQN for the takeover story and uranium play; and
ACB for pure uranium play


----------



## Lert (31 December 2006)

I'm going for Redstone (RDS) for their top prospects in the West Musgrave Ranges and the fact that I got in on the IPO


----------



## Lucky_Country (31 December 2006)

ADI for gas discovery 
VCR for first ventrassist sales and us trials


----------



## Joe Blow (31 December 2006)

Lets not turn this into a ramping thread.

In order to post which stock you believe will perform best in 2007 you must list reasons for your choice.

From this point on, posts that simply contain a stock and no reasoning will be considered a ramp and removed.


----------



## yogi-in-oz (31 December 2006)

Hi folks,

IAU ... will be looking for this goldie to perform well,
around the last week in January 07, then again about
mid-June 07 and also on the September equinox, on
23092007 ..... 

happy trading in 2007

   yogi


----------



## michael_selway (1 January 2007)

yogi-in-oz said:
			
		

> Hi folks,
> 
> IAU ... will be looking for this goldie to perform well,
> around the last week in January 07, then again about
> ...




Hi yogi doyou own any IAU atm?







thx

MS


----------



## nizar (1 January 2007)

Its amazing books like this actually sell.

Every1 wants the short cut or "holy grail" to riches. Unfortunately there isnt one.

Buy top picks 2007 and you should pick all the winners for this year. And then next year get the 2008 version. Haha, If only it was that easy.


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (1 January 2007)

nizar said:
			
		

> Its amazing books like this actually sell.
> 
> Every1 wants the short cut or "holy grail" to riches. Unfortunately there isnt one.
> 
> Buy top picks 2007 and you should pick all the winners for this year. And then next year get the 2008 version. Haha, If only it was that easy.




Nizar,

It may work for those with a STRATEGY in place.
I don't use it but some fundamental types may. Buying it is only part of the process.


----------



## reece55 (1 January 2007)

Well, there are a few stocks I think will fare well this year......

CSM - Huge potential for a recovery, plus they hold a significant stake in JML which makes the Company now all the sweeter. Plus, as far as I am aware, there is still takeover rumors for this stock - not hard to see why.....

TAP - One of the few oil stocks that are down from where they were 2 - 3 years ago - quality management, great portfolio of exploration leases - plus at $1.50, $1.00 in each share is the cash backing!!!!! Not many companies at the moment that show such a valuation!!! But the caveat to this of course is they have declining reserves - they must have a big strike soon..... technically however it seems we have now gone through a long period of accumulation, so looks good in my books....

KIM - Yes, they have had bad year...... stock appears to have bottomed out now however, with AMP in the mix as a sub holder, looks to have found siginificant support at the .85 mark......... plus sales should come on board soon, so all in all looking like a worthy punt.....

Good luck to all of the ASF community, I hope this year makes for another record year on the ASX!

Cheers
Reece


----------



## jollyfrog (1 January 2007)

Hi Chris I like your choice of AOE they seem to have good potential.       However my pick for 2007 would have to be INL I feel Intec will really motor this year there's always money in muck! ( As my dear old Mum always said)   Intec shure has a pile of resources above ground and their process seems to be working "just fine" the potential for Intec is enormous! 
                          Happy New Year


----------



## chris1983 (1 January 2007)

jollyfrog said:
			
		

> Hi Chris I like your choice of AOE they seem to have good potential.       However my pick for 2007 would have to be INL I feel Intec will really motor this year there's always money in muck! ( As my dear old Mum always said)   Intec shure has a pile of resources above ground and their process seems to be working "just fine" the potential for Intec is enormous!
> Happy New Year




Dont worry.  I hold INL.  A decent holding also.  My entire portfolio comprises of AOE/INL/AGM/BMN/ERN.

I honestly think they will all perform well and there are also a couple of others I would love to put a decent amout of money into also.

Intec are going to generate cash flow..first shipment to go out in January some time isn't it?  I got them because of their technology..and it seems to be working as planned.  They are also in the right metal at the right time being Zinc.  I think we will get another strong performance from them this year.

The only stock I havnt added to my Top Pick is AGM and they also look set to fire this year.  Their mine should be complete and I believe they will make further discoveries within their current epls..in very close proximity to the Avebury deposit.  The nickel is allready onsold to Jinchuan and operating costs in Tasmania are good.  

I think there is too many top stocks for 2007.  It will be another profit filled year for us all if you choose wiseley.  In regards to uranium..jee you might be able to pick anything in that sector and you'll make big bucks...but you want to choose carefully if your buying for the longterm.  I cant wait for the year to begin!  Good luck everyone and a happy new year.


----------



## chicken (1 January 2007)

here we go again..NOT RAMPING this time...my picks are...MGX a much larger producer in 2007 after taking over AZS...figures will prove this...BMX...not understood by market but production figures and profits will tell the story....SBM...a Goldie with a great success story in turning around..now on a growth path which will amaze the market in 2007....AGM...a nickel producer in 2007...awaiting more news on Saxon discovery...will be a winner....and SMM....Uranium from Mt Isa.....had only a 345% rise to $3...but when the mining policy changes in Auastralia will be a great stock to have..these are just a few...I feel the market to be great for 2007..that is as long as the US$ does not collaps...good if it slowly devalues..good for GOLD.....


----------



## laurie (1 January 2007)

Have to say AED will be standout once reserves are upgraded and with a tight share registry of 67.8m shares this should IMHO be the pace setter if the POO increases and it has in the ground light sweet crude   

cheers laurie


----------



## bigdog (1 January 2007)

laurie

I agree with you picking AED with ANN to come further refining reserves

AED is my tip for the January stock tipping competition


----------



## johnno261 (1 January 2007)

*MGX* - Fundementals and bargain purchasing of the  yet to be defined resource base of AZR along with the increase in Fe price stand MGX in good presence to be the next mid tier Iron Ore miner.
*DYL* - Have a look at the people whom are behind the company. These are the same people that took PDN into production.The same will be done with DYL in a very short timeframe!! TOP 20 shareholders is well worth perusing at. Paladin sit on DYL with a huge holding @ #4 and #5. Go Dr. Leon Pretorious.
*INL* - dyor then tell me how good this is!!


----------



## moses (2 January 2007)

BLG. Not a miner, a local hi-tech stock about to wow the world with a low cost blue LED manufacturing process, a very juicy morsel to be snapped up by a large OS tech company because of the enormous market for low cost white LED lighting.


----------



## son of baglimit (2 January 2007)

NMS - why ?

synergies from the acquisitions.
grossly understated revenues.
further US contracts in the still ravaged gulf.
asian contracts as per announcements.
north sea work - now thats the biggie.

and absolute heaps from their NW shelf contacts...

speaks for itself.


----------



## greggy (2 January 2007)

MZM is a gold and base metals explorer with some of the best geologists in the business. With the likes of Terry Grammer and Dennis O'Meara (please look at the MZM thread's other contributors for more info) on board, the company is in experienced hands. MZM also has interesting prospects in the Yilgarn and Pilbara areas of Western Australia. Its Weebo Gold Prospect is only 10 kms away from the Thunderbox Gold Deposit of 2.2 million ounces. Its Callawa Project has had rock chip samples of up to 28% copper. 
It is also looking at adding iron ore and/or uranium projects to its portfolio.
I have a financial interest in MZM.
DYOR


----------



## stockmaster (7 January 2007)

*stock of year for 2007*

What's your opinion of the stock of year for 2007. Please back up with explanation and hopefully a chart to support your argument. cheers!


----------



## Joe Blow (7 January 2007)

A reminder about this thread:



			
				Joe Blow said:
			
		

> Lets not turn this into a ramping thread.
> 
> In order to post which stock you believe will perform best in 2007 you must list reasons for your choice.
> 
> From this point on, posts that simply contain a stock and no reasoning will be considered a ramp and removed.


----------



## imajica (7 January 2007)

INL - Intec

1. as of December the 1st they have become a zinc producer with bona fide cash flow

2. further announcements of JV's will boost the company's profile

3. possibility for a 33% increase in production as current figures only refer to base case output

4. current P/E of about 3 - only based on their production of zinc concentrate at base case throughput  - this does not take into account an increase in production - nor does it reflect any value in terms of licensing the Intec process - nor does it take into account INL's 20% approx. stake in  Bass Metals  - resource companies overall have an average P/E of around 15 - zinc producers tend to hover around the 7 or 8 mark. Fundamentally this indicates that INL has room for growth



as always, DYOR


----------



## DOC (7 January 2007)

IPM - Incremental Petroleum

IPM’s share price has suffered badly in recent weeks due to the USR program failing to bring an immediate uplift to field production and the severe weather (-26 degrees ) currently being experienced has compounded the negative sentiment surrounding the stock. IPM has been unlucky to suffer from two of the most severe winter storms on record in successive years.

A second USR program planned for mid 2007 will ultimately prove successful, lifting field production by around 1,000bopd. 

I retain positive stance on IPM ahead of the second USR program, noting that the stock looks cheap on earnings multiples, trading on a CY07 P/E of 4.9X and an unfranked dividend yield of 8.5%. IPM is cashflow positive, with little debt and produces on average 1,500 bopd.

I currently hold a financial interest in this stock, which i purchased in the IPO.
DYOR before making any financial decisions.

cheers
doc


----------



## Ken (7 January 2007)

What are peoples thoughts on OXR?

Have resource stocks such as OXR peaked and now on the slide.... or is there any upside left?


----------



## johnno261 (7 January 2007)

*GROWTH  RESOURCE STOCKS WILL BE THE KEY IN 2007 IMHO*

*ADMIRALTY RESOURCES IS MY PICK*

Why? Management have just proven themselves up with the 3.6mtpa Iron Ore Contracts with a sophisticated Chinese co,"Wahun Iron & Steel" and I believe this is the first phase in their growth chapter that will then lead into the previously stated "World Class Lithium Rincon Salar Project" which will give shareholders serious growth. My faith  and the markets faith in management being able to step to the podium has just been given huge credibility with the Iron Ore deals.
Growth is the key to 2007 in my humble opnion!


----------



## ROE (9 January 2007)

IFM - Little debt and has potential to capture large market shares and push up its earning... I think this is a growth stock.


----------



## zed327 (10 January 2007)

WMT for me. Did a bit of dough on this one earlier and i am hoping to get in a bit cheaper at the moment.Has got good grades of uranium and should be looking upwards in the   early part of the year


----------



## Halba (10 January 2007)

Cash? Thats my top pick of 2007. At the rate we're going this mkt is turning into a ROUT.


----------



## Ken (10 January 2007)

I bet you werent complaining when your stocks were going up by the same percentages.


----------



## powwww (10 January 2007)

*RCO * Royalco Resources Ltd. _www.royalco.com.au_ 
1. $10 million cash, $30 million market cap
2. Reefton Royalty to kick in during 2007 with potential to generate in excess of $4million.
3. Substantial exploration upside from several highly mineralised tenements to be drilled 2007.
4. Modelled on US based royalty income company, Franco Nevada which averaged 30% gains over a 10 year period however didn't have the exploration upside RCO has.
5. Current price would be PE 5 of market cap minus cash when Reefton royalty kicks in mid 2007.  This doesn't include exploration upside.
Rgds, Powwww


----------



## Ken (10 January 2007)

POW i still hold RCO, not selling just yet, market depth is looking good, will continue to hold, there have been some big volumes.

do you think it needs to break 60 cents for anything substancial.

if it cracks $1 this year i would be rather happy


----------



## Nicks (11 January 2007)

AVO

Reasons:
*Market Cap* vs *Amount of Gold they are sitting on* vs *Cost to extract* vs *Price of Gold*

Plain and simple


----------



## Geo78 (16 January 2007)

RDS UP 12.5%, I'd say the speculation has started anyway a collegue of mine from WMC has done a bit of research - 


"the WMC Nebo-Babel deposit is a layered, basic, tube-like body intruding felsic granulite facies country rock in the west Musgrave Block, Western Australia. 

Nebo-Babel is the largest nickel sulphide discovery since Voisey’s Bay, Canada. In this case the Nebo-Babel deposits are similarly hosted by high-grade gneisses in a terrane dominated by the large layered intrusions of the Giles Complex, many of which are of anorthositic and troctolitic composition. WMC, in its January to March quarterly, updated progress on its tenements in the Western Australian portion of the Musgrave in April 2000 a hole at its Nebo discovery showing 26m @ 2.45% nickel, 1.78% copper and 0.09% cobalt. According to the quarterly, WMC completed a regional airborne geophysical survey in January, the results of which have been interpreted with anomalies selected these anomalies require additional exploration in the form of ground geophysics, geochemical sampling and geologic mapping to determine if a drill test is warranted. 

These techniques are the same asc RDS has used to identify a major Ni-Cu-PGE system as Nebo Babel this is defined gneisses in a terrane dominated by the large layered intrusion over 35km strike along the southwestern margin of its Saturn Complex. I think this speaks for itself DRILLING should be very interesting as should the share price.

Anyway why does WMC want to JV.

I am confident come March we could see something spectacular !!!! Good Luck over 07 !!!

a year for the miners


----------



## MalteseBull (16 January 2007)

*DYL*: will follow the likes of PDN who own a large stake in this company, hold alot of U tenements, potential takeover target 

*FMG*: stealing the Business from BHP/RIO, won a railway contract in WA and going to produce/export 1bn iron ore to china

*PDN*: best u308 company around, will one day be a blue chip


----------



## mb1 (16 January 2007)

NAL. why because i think biotechs have been lagging and i think theres too much loose money in mining, alot of speculatives.


----------



## constable (16 January 2007)

ok lets have a go at this
my speculative picks for 07 are...( unfolding the envelope)
RTL .... at the bottom of a long term downward trend (40 cents to 10 cents in 2 years )and has turned the cnr after they overcame their manufacturing process problems for their retractable syringe. Awaits test approval from BBraun re their retractable syringe , if this goes to plan and they pass scrutiny, i cant see why sp shouldnt soar. Hard yards have been done by others i felt coming in now nearer the climax is oppurtunistic at their current sp.
Have emailed braun as to turn around time but yet to reply, certainly a short term time frame i would think. 
the old dog ATV current sp 12 c awaiting feasability study completion and financing approval should come to fruition inside 6 months for their nova scotia open pit 675000 ounce gold mine .
and who can go home with out mentioning GDN this banger is either gonna go off or go under certainly find out short term after their drill program recommences. thus far gas play are production worthy but yet to hit the mother load in some hole in the ground somewhere in utah...read thread if you want detail !


----------



## Pager (16 January 2007)

I dont trade stocks so did the dart thing   , dropped my dart on the share page of The Australian.

I have my stock its MHI (Merchant House), dont have a clue what they do, but will see how it goes against everyone elses picks.

Closed today at 26 cents   .


----------



## scsl (17 January 2007)

Why have just the one top pick when you can have a 100... 

*2007's top 100 tips*
Tim Blue
December 30, 2006

http://www.theaustralian.news.com.au/story/0,20867,20988202-643,00.html


----------



## TradeStats (25 January 2007)

*BLR* - Good resources, US based Uranium resources, gaining public awareness, expectation to really take of around march after drilling programs and confirmation of JORC.

*AGM* - Good resources, many coming into production. Good public awareness, looks good to be placed on the ASX200 in the future and obtaining Fund Managers buy in and support.

*AKK* - Good potential US base oil resources with strong support from other companies.

Best short Term  - *ELL * - dont know if it will continue, but this has probably already stamped itself as a best performer for the year. 300% increase in 2.5 months 4.5c - 20c. almost averaging 5% per day. Only recently found this via a stock scan of those companies who had gain 30% in the last month, and it has done kindly by me in the weeks I have held, only wish I knew about it earlier. One questions though how long it can continue at the rate it is going, amazing chart. One would have to caution buy in given that sooner or later one would expect a correction of which to date it has not had.

_These are personal opinion only, I am not a financial advisor, but merely noting those which are stock performing me as and individual. Individuals should undertake their own investigations before investing in a stock._


----------



## billhill (25 January 2007)

IBA - iba health is australias and new zealands largest supplier of IT systems to healthcare and aged care. Is both a healthcare and IT company of which both sectors have outperformed in the last year. Has aggressive growth stratergies  into other parts of the world including SE asia, India, south africa and china plus 8 other countries. In particular has won contracts to provide a national health TV channel for the chinese government and major contracts for hospitals in malaysia, south africa and singapore. Has good prospects to grow both organically and via aquisitions. If it can consolidate positions in china and india it will have market access to a third of the worlds population with the fastest growing healthcare sector.


----------



## soul (28 January 2007)

BLR must be on the list 

riding on the strong U bull 

with their company growing so fast 

resource of the year me think 

RRS would be a nice punt with drop dead day closing in this week


----------



## Fab (29 January 2007)

soul said:
			
		

> BLR must be on the list
> 
> riding on the strong U bull
> 
> ...




Soul, why is BLR a better investment option than any of the other U stocks??


----------



## JWBH01 (13 March 2007)

TradeStats said:
			
		

> *AKK* - Good potential US base oil resources with strong support from other companies.




AKK is really struggling now, it's going to be a long road back and may never get back to the $1 region.


----------

